# High Desert Designs



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Please see watch design "models" that are my current brain-childs for prototyping. Feedback and suggestions are encouraged. Thanks for looking!
1st- "Caldera Night"
42mm Titanium case, polished and brushed PVD hard coating(2500 Vickers) finished.
Calibre SOP 9351/A-10 movement. Big date at 12, 2nd time zone at 6, day-night indicator at 7-8.
Cobalt Goldstone dial with Super-Luminova markers and hands.



















More to follow.:-!


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

2nd installment.
"Desert Explorer"-
42mm titanium case. Bead blasted finish, polished gold tone PVD bezel.
Finely matted silver dial, Super Luminova "dots" and hands.
Calibre 515.24D. UTC/GMT indicator at 12, date at 6.


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Very beautiful!
Go on!!!!!


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Lastly, the 3rd "model".
"Dune"-
42mm titanium case. Polished and brushed gold tone PVD hard coated finish.
Calibre 6004.B movement. Big date at 12, small seconds sub-dial at 6.
Dial- Hand finished with genuine New Mexico Gypsum sand. Polished rose gold tone hands, hour and minute inlaid with Super Luminova. Rose gold tone applied hour markers, filled with Super Luminova. Sub-second dial finished with ivory enamel.


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

This is very...very...very appealing!!!!! :O


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks Buddy!!!


spain72 said:


> This is very...very...very appealing!!!!! :O


----------



## Streetboss (Mar 5, 2011)

All beautiful designs, hope to see these come to the market.
KW


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ditto.:-!
Thank you!


Streetboss said:


> All beautiful designs, hope to see these come to the market.
> KW


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

The Dune dial has posed some problems making the concept of sand applied surface coating a reality. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Is it possible using the "thermal spray coating" process?


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I do not know if thermal spray will work with gypsum. I am "crushing" the sand and sifting to decrease the granule size.


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

:roll:...ummmm...maybe pressing it on an adhesive surface as base for the dial and fixing it with a spray-film cover?

By the way... my friend can't remind the name of the process I already talked to you about.
I finished a 3 hours research on the net, but did not find anything about it: sorry! o|

I think nano-technologies can give a help. And the thermal spray coating is one of them.

Other "classic" solutions for operations like the one you require could be asked to a goldsmith, maybe. :think:

I'll keep you posted about further informations about it all. |>


----------



## MusicPDX (Feb 27, 2013)

Kudos -- They are all really nice designs. I'm partial to silver color, and don't wear gold, so the Caldera is my favorite, plus that deep blue is a great color. But every form factor is well executed. 

I like the GMT indicator you chose vs the usual "hand" version that's so common. I think it cleans up the dial. 

I'm less partial to the full face "+" on the Explorer. Same thing I don't like about Damasko. But that's just a personal opinion and a ton of folks do like it. cheers


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

The Desert Explorer will be available with option of no gold tone PVD bezel.



MusicPDX said:


> Kudos -- They are all really nice designs. I'm partial to silver color, and don't wear gold, so the Caldera is my favorite, plus that deep blue is a great color. But every form factor is well executed.
> 
> I like the GMT indicator you chose vs the usual "hand" version that's so common. I think it cleans up the dial.
> 
> I'm less partial to the full face "+" on the Explorer. Same thing I don't like about Damasko. But that's just a personal opinion and a ton of folks do like it. cheers


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

ACace1 said:


> View attachment 1215480
> View attachment 1215481
> View attachment 1215482
> 
> More to follow.:-!


This would look great if the stars were in a white lume.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Also, in my opinion, a see through caseback is a must.


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

See through caseback will be difficult to pull off with my caseback engravings.


Shawnny said:


> Also, in my opinion, a see through caseback is a must.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

ACace1 said:


> See through caseback will be difficult to pull off with my caseback engravings.


Who buys a watch for caseback engravings? People want to see a nice decorated engine.


----------



## MusicPDX (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm also a huge fan of seeing the watch movement, especially the decorated ones. Maybe a branded rotor engraving?


----------



## Alan_F (Jan 14, 2010)

The sand effect can be created using a stamped face and shooting it in Nextel. My Mission amp is shot in the grey and it has that look you want. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## davidtsee (Oct 24, 2012)

Whatever happened?? This NOMOS design looks incredible! Wish you the best, Ace.. haven't heard from ya in a while, hopefully it's coming along!



ACace1 said:


> Lastly, the 3rd "model".
> "Dune"-
> 42mm titanium case. Polished and brushed gold tone PVD hard coated finish.
> Calibre 6004.B movement. Big date at 12, small seconds sub-dial at 6.
> ...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I was just thinking about this startup brand today and dug this thread up...any news? I thought the designs showed real promise.


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

I googled for the name and came up with a non-related site.

Alas, I have feeling OP joined the bowels of f77 history


----------



## patsaydat (May 1, 2014)

WOW I'm loving the night sky!!!


----------



## MusicPDX (Feb 27, 2013)

patsaydat said:


> WOW I'm loving the night sky!!!


+1!


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Very beautiful and unique designs!


----------



## sportscenterisnext (Oct 16, 2010)

I wish ACace1 all the best in getting there produced. I would add one to my collection without any reservation.


----------



## The Guvnah (Nov 9, 2011)

docvail said:


> I was just thinking about this startup brand today and dug this thread up...any news? I thought the designs showed real promise.


Just re-visited this thread for the very same reason Doc, wondering if there'd been any progress. I'd wear any of these with pride.


----------



## morganbvn (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice renderings.. were these designed in Solidworks?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Good luck OP!

Not too sure about the sand idea, as much as I love the concept.
Eventually a granule WILL come loose.


----------



## The Guvnah (Nov 9, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Good luck OP!
> 
> Not too sure about the sand idea, as much as I love the concept.
> Eventually a granule WILL come loose.


Fair comment but what if he could somehow get it 'sintered' to really bond it to the dial? Mind you you're probably still correct that it would only be a matter of time before a particle comes adrift. How did Romain Jerome do it with their 'Moonduster'?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

The Guvnah said:


> Fair comment but what if he could somehow get it 'sintered' to really bond it to the dial? Mind you you're probably still correct that it would only be a matter of time before a particle comes adrift. _*How did Romain Jerome do it with their 'Moonduster'?*_
> 
> View attachment 1547723


Just a matter of time...
The question is, HOW much time? 
But still, a matter of time. 10 years? 12? 13? 16?
By that time, the owners of such a piece will have moved on to new and more expensive pieces anyway.
And the second hand store that usually resell these pieces will have removed the loose grain, and pretend nothing ever was wrong. ;-)


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

My apologies for the long absence. Shortly after the 1st of the year I was involved in a collision with a distracted driver while riding my motorbike to the office. Finally out of hospital and have been focused intently on recovery. Needless to say I was shocked to pull the design forum and see my thread at the top. Thanks to you all for the continued support and well wishes. I hope to soon be in a position to pursue this dream.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

ACace1 said:


> My apologies for the long absence. Shortly after the 1st of the year I was involved in a collision with a distracted driver while riding my motorbike to the office. Finally out of hospital and have been focused intently on recovery. Needless to say I was shocked to pull the design forum and see my thread at the top. Thanks to you all for the continued support and well wishes. I hope to soon be in a position to pursue this dream.


Wow, glad you're still with us!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Godspeed!!

And may a Great Lesson await those who drive irresponsibly!! :-(



ACace1 said:


> My apologies for the long absence. Shortly after the 1st of the year I was involved in a collision with a distracted driver while riding my motorbike to the office. Finally out of hospital and have been focused intently on recovery. Needless to say I was shocked to pull the design forum and see my thread at the top. Thanks to you all for the continued support and well wishes. I hope to soon be in a position to pursue this dream.


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

I think that some modern coating could be used to "seal" the surface of the dial and avoid detachment of the grains. Is it possible?

By the way: 
-"enamel" dials are still used on watches and have almost the same problem they had 100 years ago...
- a lot of people appreciate the patina on vintage "soleil" or "rice-grains" (or other finishings) dials...
Could we consider those "imperfections" as a simple sign of the time passed away and as particular features that give to watches their own appeal, then?


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your accident.
Please take care and take your time to look after to your complete recovery!


----------



## The Guvnah (Nov 9, 2011)

ACace1 said:


> My apologies for the long absence. Shortly after the 1st of the year I was involved in a collision with a distracted driver while riding my motorbike to the office.


Phew, that's OK then, for a minute there I thought you'd given up on the watches. :-d Seriously though, I'm very glad you're up and kicking. :-! I know whereof you speak having been 'side-swiped' off a Kwak 650 once.



ACace1 said:


> Finally out of hospital and have been focused intently on recovery. Needless to say I was shocked to pull the design forum and see my thread at the top. Thanks to you all for the continued support and well wishes. I hope to soon be in a position to pursue this dream.


Well your designs were too good to be simply forgotten duder!


----------



## SKrishnan (Dec 24, 2012)

Just found this thread - very nice designs! Sorry to hear about your accident, as a fellow rider I know how much it hurts to come off! 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Aesthetier (May 30, 2011)

Using a coarse grit of silicon carbide sand, through a small carbide aperture, controlled artistically, could give the look you are going for. It could be painted with a matte paint, mixed specifically to match the appearance of the sand you are wanting to use. The SC sand is very hard and can cause erosion of the material, so you can use it to create the "dunes".


----------



## headless (Apr 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the accident. Careless people suck.

I love the face of the Caldera Night, but I think the second TZ and the day/night indicator occupy a little too much of its night-sky face. I don't know if movements exist to do either of these but what occurred to me:

The Desert Explorer has an upwards-curving UTC/GMT at 12, could the Caldera's second TZ and day/night indicator be replaced with a downwards-curving UTC/GMT at 6? Maybe a slightly smaller window, the Desert Explorer shows "24 • 22 • 20" -- maybe the Caldera's should just show an expanse "24 • 22" wide?

Failing that, a movement with a 24-hour UTC/GMT subdial at 6? The day/night indicator's window is small, but a 24-hour would allow just that bit more of the face to be seen.

Regardless, good luck.


----------

